

Blinq enhances your favorite Messaging Applications with extra information - alexcasalboni
http://techcrunch.com/2015/01/30/blinq-enhances-your-favorite-messaging-applications-with-extra-information/

======
galbra
DISCLAIMER: I am one of the founder. Our vision is to become the core service
for social context on the mobile/internet.

I will quote a blogger and one of our early users: "We've seen this same
concept before, either built on top of your browser email client (like
Rapportive) or your phone dialer (like Contacts+ and CallApp), but Blinq takes
it a step further, implementing it where it makes even more sense: on your
phone, with your chats, where you probably do more than 80% of your everyday
communications already. None of the aforementioned apps ever appealed to me,
but I had to install Blinq as soon as I heard about it. It didn't disappoint."

------
RoiDivon
All the social updates of your friends in one place. No need to look in many
timelines of many platform. Blinq is all in one.

